# acknowledge



## misskelly

Hi,
Could you help me with this translation?
"Se vuoi far conoscere agli altri un programma che ti piace..."
If you want to acknowledge people about a programme you like...
Is it good enough?
Thank you


----------



## brian

Ciao misskelly,

in questa frase "conoscere" significa "to know (about)." Allora la tradurrei così...

_If you want to let others know about a program (that) you like..._


brian


----------



## underhouse

Ciao brian,
si potrebbe dire "If you want to get others to know about a program that you like..."?


----------



## brian

Sì! Però è un po' diverso...così la frase, secondo me, dà un ruolo più attivo al soggetto, cioè la persona alla quale piace questo programma magari metterà avanti più forza per farlo conoscere agli altri. Non sono sicuro di essermi spiegato bene...


----------



## underhouse

brian8733 said:


> Sì! Però è un po' diverso...così la frase, secondo me, dà un ruolo più attivo al soggetto, cioè la persona alla quale piace questo programma magari metterà avanti più forza per farlo conoscere agli altri. Non sono sicuro di essermi spiegato bene...


 
Ti sei spiegato benissimo! Grazie brian!


----------



## brian

Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## misskelly

Grazie per aver risposto subito!


----------



## minoski

Una domanda nuova in un thread datato 
Non mi viene in mente la parola per tradurre "to acknowledge" nel senso di fare un cenno verso qualcuno per "notarne" la presenza.
Cerco di spiegarmi con un esempio: un re che "acknowledges" qualcuno che gli sfila davanti per portargli i suoi rispetti.
L'idea che ho in mente è un cenno del capo in segno di ringraziamento (ma "ringraziare" non va bene, è un gesto più "dall'alto in basso", fatto da chi non si abbasserebbe a ringraziare davvero): ho un verbo sulla punta della lingua ma non riesco a farmelo venire in mente!
(non ho frasi né contesti di riferimento, è un concetto che sto cercando in generale)
Grazie a chi mi darà una dritta!


----------



## You little ripper!

*Nod of ackowledgement* perhaps.

_*The king nodded in acknowledgement.*_
*He nodded his thanks and walked out of the room.*


----------



## minoski

Charles Costante said:


> *Nod of ackowledgement* perhaps.


 
Esatto!!... però in italiano!!


----------



## brian

"Riconoscere" non può andare?


----------



## You little ripper!

*Accennare* perhaps?

*Fare cenno di assenso col capo.*


----------



## brian

Hi Charles, I think that "accennare" would mean either "to make a gesture to someone (to do something)" or simply "to nod," for example:

_Il re accennò alla guardia di far entrare il ragazzino.
The king gestured to the guard to let the boy enter.

Il re accennò col capo e disse...
The king nodded with his head and said..._

In other words, I think that something like "Il re accennò all'uomo" would mean something more like "The king gestured/nodded to the man" (and thus sound kind of incomplete?) more than "The king acknowledged the man." But I'm not sure. 

Perhaps: _dare riconoscimento_?


----------



## You little ripper!

brian8733 said:


> Hi Charles, I think that "accennare" would mean either "to make a gesture to someone (to do something)" or simply "to nod," for example:
> 
> _Il re accennò alla guardia di far entrare il ragazzino._
> _The king gestured to the guard to let the boy enter._
> 
> _Il re accennò col capo e disse..._
> _The king nodded with his head and said..._
> 
> In other words, I think that something like "Il re accennò all'uomo" would mean something more like "The king gestured/nodded to the man" (and thus sound kind of incomplete?) more than "The king acknowledged the man." But I'm not sure.
> 
> Perhaps: _dare riconoscimento_?


Of course! God knows what I was translating. I often play with the fairies at the bottom of the garden, and if I do it for long enough I start talking like them - gibberish.  

Your translation sounds good Brian.


----------



## minoski

Grazie ragazzi.
Non so se "riconoscere" possa andare.. Non riesco a costruire una frase che mi soddisfi. Sento ancora che c'è un verbo più calzante (ma forse mi sto facendo influenzare dal fatto che in inglese esista...)
Continuerò a scervellarmi 
Ciao!
c.


----------



## misskelly

Potrebbe aiutarti il verbo "essere riverente"? Fare la riverenza è però un gesto che si fa "dal basso all'alto", non come chiedi tu...Cioè è il suddito verso il re che riverisce.
Altro verbo che mi viene in mente è annuire: Il re annuì alla presenza del suo suddito.


----------



## Einstein

He saw me and I'm sure he recognised me, but he didn't acknowledge me.
He didn't give any sign of recognition.

If your company receives a letter that you will take some time to answer, you can send an acknowledgement, a note in which you recognise that you have received the letter and are giving it your attention.


----------



## brian

Einstein, I think for your second example, dealing with companies sending acknowledgment of receipt of a letter (or whatever), Italian would probably use "conferma," which wouldn't really work in the second example. But perhaps another word is possible... I'm not sure.

I'd be interested to know one might translate "acknowledge" in your first example though. I think that's really the heart of the question.


----------



## london calling

brian8733 said:


> Einstein, I think for your second example, dealing with companies sending acknowledgment of receipt of a letter (or whatever), Italian would probably use "conferma," which wouldn't really work in the second example. But perhaps another word is possible... I'm not sure.
> 
> I'd be interested to know one might translate "acknowledge" in your first example though. I think that's really the heart of the question.


 

Hello!

Pardon me if I butt in....

He saw me and I'm sure he recognised me, but he didn't acknowledge me. (Einstein's first example)

_Mi vide e sono convinta che mi riconobbe, ma non diede segno nè di avermi vista nè di avermi riconosciuta._

Any use to you?


----------



## mammut68

% cristina % said:


> Una domanda nuova in un thread datato
> Non mi viene in mente la parola per tradurre "to acknowledge" nel senso di fare un cenno verso qualcuno per "notarne" la presenza.
> Cerco di spiegarmi con un esempio: un re che "acknowledges" qualcuno che gli sfila davanti per portargli i suoi rispetti.
> L'idea che ho in mente è un cenno del capo in segno di ringraziamento (ma "ringraziare" non va bene, è un gesto più "dall'alto in basso", fatto da chi non si abbasserebbe a ringraziare davvero): ho un verbo sulla punta della lingua ma non riesco a farmelo venire in mente!
> (non ho frasi né contesti di riferimento, è un concetto che sto cercando in generale)
> Grazie a chi mi darà una dritta!


 
Proposta per il verbo che stai cercando: _fare un cenno._


----------



## minoski

Ciao Misskelly e altri!
In effetti il verbo è interessante perchè a questo punto non credo abbia una traduzione diretta in italiano (tutti gli esempi e le proposte fatte sono circostanziate, ottime nello specifico ma non adattabili a ogni caso).
Nel mio caso particolare si tratta del capo di una setta che "acknowledges" un suo seguace che ha svolto un buon lavoro per lui, ma non parla, né compie altro gesto che non sia quello, credo solo indirizzando su di lui lo sguardo, di fargli intendere: "so cos'hai fatto, bravo". Il capo è intento a pensare ad affari molto più elevati che dare anche solo minimamente retta all'uomo.
In questo caso, senza dilungarmi con troppe parole e cercando di mantenere la nuance della scena, come potrei cavarmela?
Se mi limito a "fece un cenno" mi sembra di togliere qualcosa al senso, "riconobbe" mi sembra ambiguo, forse "accennò col capo" può essere allusivo, anche se è un'interpretazione più che una traduzione. No?
Uff

c..


----------



## You little ripper!

What about _*Fece un cenno di approvazione/apprezzamento/riconosocimento.*_


----------



## Einstein

Just another quick thought:
_He acknowledged me_ is the opposite of _he ignored me_.


----------



## misskelly

Altro verbo simile: assentire= manifestare consenso, annuire, fare cenno di sì con la testa.
Assentì con riserbo...
Approvare= considerare degno di consenso.
Con uno sguardo di approvazione disinteressato...
Spero ti sia di aiuto come spunto.


----------



## Tellure

'Notte forum!

Già, ancora una domanda su _acknowledge_... 

Il testo è il seguente:


> Victoria Pendleton of Great Britain *acknowledges the crowd*, and waves an  emotional goodbye to a successful career in track cycling after winning  the silver medal in the women's Sprint Track Cycling Final.


london2012.com

A me viene spontaneo "saluta il pubblico" ma, ovviamente, nessun dizionario riporta "salutare" come traduzione. 

Però, su oxfordparavia.it ho trovato:
*2.* (_express thanks for_) esprimere gratitudine per [gift, help ]; rispondere a [applause ]

"Fa un cenno di ringraziamento al pubblico"?? Mi sto complicando la vita? E' sufficiente "saluta il pubblico"? Sì, insomma, giusto per capire...

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Tellure

Forse: "saluta ringraziando il pubblico".


----------



## Tellure

Matrap said:


> Ciao Tellure
> 
> Forse: "saluta ringraziando il pubblico".



Visto che c'era un altro modo? O forse, a questo punto, solo "ringrazia il pubblico"?? 
Vediamo se ci sono altre idee, o conferme magari...
Intanto, grazie mille, Matrap! 


P.S. Questo verbo per me resta comunque un "mistero"!!


----------



## Einstein

Tellure said:


> Visto che c'era un altro modo? O forse, a questo punto, solo "ringrazia il pubblico"??


Penso di sì. Come precisamente ringrazia si capisce dal resto della frase.

Il significato preciso sarebbe qualcosa come "ricambia l'apprezzamento", ma mi sembra eccessivo.


----------



## giginho

Stando sulle spalle di Einstein (se peso dimmi che scendo!) direi:

"ricambia l'affetto del pubblico"

Che ne dite?


----------



## Einstein

giginho said:


> Stando sulle spalle di Einstein (se peso dimmi che scendo!) direi:
> 
> "ricambia l'affetto del pubblico"
> 
> Che ne dite?


Ma sì, dai! Meglio tu sulle mie spalle che viceversa! Io sì che peso...


----------



## Tellure

Einstein said:


> Penso di sì. Come precisamente ringrazia si capisce dal resto della frase.
> 
> Il significato preciso sarebbe qualcosa come "ricambia l'apprezzamento", ma mi sembra eccessivo.



No, infatti, un po' troppo. 

Ti ringrazio molto per la risposta, Einstein. 


P.S.  Ho sentito poco fa in televisione il vecchio commento di un  telecronista sportivo che, in riferimento ad un campione olimpico di  maratona al suo ultimo giro nello stadio, diceva "...risponde agli  applausi" - proprio come proposto dall'Oxford Paravia. Ed era scritto  lì, nero su bianco... 

Evidentemente  in queste circostanze si dice così. Anzi, dopo aver dato uno sguardo in  rete, direi che è così; e vale, naturalmente, un po' per tutti i  personaggi pubblici, non solo gli sportivi. Che dire? Ammetto la mia  ignoranza! 

"_Mishtero_ risolto"!  
Credo...

Grazie comunque per la spiegazione, Einstein (lo so, l'italiana qui sono  io, ma, oltre all'inglese, anche il mio italiano è spesso una tragedia!!), e grazie anche a te, giginho!


----------

